# UPS for Corsair TX 750 W



## IamMrH (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello i am planning to buy UPS for my 2 year old system.

config (Corsair TX 750W) 

CM Storm Enforcer cabinet with 2 x 200mm fans & 1x 120 mm rear fan
Intel i7 870 
GA H57M USB3
CM hyper 212 evo
MSI GTX 570 TF3 ( may do a sli or go for a upgrade in future)
2 x 4 GB gskill ram (planning to add 2 more in future)
1 x 1TB WD Caviar Black
1 x 1TB seagate 
1 x 1 TB seagate external usb2 hdd
1 x 500GB external HDD
1 modem + 1 router
Altec Lansing 4121 BLK 2.1 spkrs
1 PS3
BenQ 2420 24" Monitor

these are the components which are gonna be connected to the UPS.

Budget : 5K

i am looking for APC UPS. Is 1 KVA 

i have this in my mind. Is this enough or shud i look for higher than 1.1 KVA ?


Thanks


----------



## aCe: dAvE (Nov 26, 2012)

You'll  need a better UPS if you do plan to SLI that GTX570. But for your current system that 1kva will be okay.


----------



## IamMrH (Nov 26, 2012)

mostly i will go for upgrade to gtx 670 or some next gen gpu.in that case i m fine with 1.1KVA. is there any other option for a higher KVA in any other reputed brand ?


----------

